# Fedor: Baddest man on the planet video



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

This video tells about the progress Fedor made during these years, shows the clips from some of his fights, discusses the fighting tecniques (analysed by the experts and other fighers) as well as about Fedor Emelianenko's training philosophy, an attitude and work ethics.

All about Russian MMA - Fedor Emelianenko, M-1 Global, M1 Global, UFC, Randy Couture, PRIDE FC

40 minute long video, so make sure you have the time to watch it.


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

Good find... Thanks and repped.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice!

+rep :thumbsup:


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Niiiiiice find. Thanks for it man, repped.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Rep.
Will prolly rep you tomorrow too.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

very nice find.
BTW. i saw a russian tv show about Fedor going into CroCop fight. and they said Fedor had one of his fists fucked up, say when he punched it felt like punching with bare bone.
Also; the funny part, CroCops people where going around trying to find out if Fedor is injured and whatnot. Then after the fight CroCop received shit lots of phone calls from his country people asking him what the **** was he acting so confident in his win, apparently some Croatians lost shit loads of money on that fight.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Zemelya said:


> very nice find.
> BTW. i saw a russian tv show about Fedor going into CroCop fight. and they said Fedor had one of his fists fucked up, say when he punched it felt like punching with bare bone.
> Also; the funny part, CroCops people where going around trying to find out if Fedor is injured and whatnot. Then after the fight CroCop received shit lots of phone calls from his country people asking him what the **** was he acting so confident in his win, apparently some Croatians lost shit loads of money on that fight.


Something was wrong with his (Fedor's) right hand, before the fight. He only threw four or five punches with his right the whole fight, maybe more but you get the idea. ;] I remember Bas saying it in an interview.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I like hearing the announcers cream their jeans over Fedor in the Herring fight lol.


----------



## tipton (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice! Fedor is the man.

Tip: If you wanna watch the video in full screen or whatever go to the original streaming site:

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=XKBEX0XX


----------

